# Poodle puppy pics, Bella's first outside outing.



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

Bella is 5 weeks today, yesterday we took her out into the garden for the first time, pic overload sorry


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

Well I think she is cute!


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

Awww how sweet :001_tt1:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

She is gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

she's more than cute, she's gorgeous :001_wub: i could just steal her away


----------



## CKD1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Super cute :001_wub:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

beautiful little girl


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

aw she is so sweet:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## kent h (Dec 30, 2011)

nice..:001_tt1:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Adorable:001_wub:


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone, she is 6 weeks old tomorrow and becoming a real cheeky monkey


----------

